# Have any driver get "Lyft Preferred ride"?



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

So I just noticed Lyft actually have this "Lyft Preferred ride" option for passengers. Just like Uber comfort. You pay more for more leg room. 

But as I as driver... I never get request as "Preferred ride" is no one use it or Lyft simply don't pay driver for that extra money they charge on pax?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

First, you need a car that qualifies. Are you sure your's does? Second, you have to be at least Gold status in their Rewards program to be able to give Preferred rides.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Illini said:


> First, you need a car that qualifies. Are you sure your's does? Second, you have to be at least Gold status in their Rewards program to be able to give Preferred rides.


I know my car is...And 5Stars

I dunno about the GOLD status part...maybe that's why. My Ride score is only 47% because Lyft claim I cancel too much rides lol


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Nothing is as exciting as when you get one of these pings, telling you that you're going to make an extra $1.17 or something . . . 🙄


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I have received a few of these. You get a few dollars extra. .............no big deal................


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

1.00 extra on a 4.00 ride is 25% bonus. Also extra money just like a 1.00 tip. Nothing to go out of the way for (maintaining gold or higher) but nothing id snub my nose at either.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have received a few of these. You get a few dollars extra. .............no big deal................


Are these customers more likely to tip?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*Q: *


Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Are these customers more likely to tip?


*A: *No.


----------



## rallias (May 16, 2018)

Illini said:


> Second, you have to be at least Gold status in their Rewards program to be able to give Preferred rides.


False. I was getting "Preferred" rides as Silver.



Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Are these customers more likely to tip?


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

no.

In fact, these rides are arguably worse than average. Passengers are more demanding because "Oh I'm special, I ordered the fancy class of ride".



EagleWolfSparrow said:


> But as I as driver... I never get request as "Preferred ride" is no one use it or Lyft simply don't pay driver for that extra money they charge on pax?


They do nick you out if you've had a clenliness complaint in the last... is it 20 or 50 rides? So make sure to fart with a passenger in the car every so often, you'll get rid of these rides.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Ok...Sounds bad then.

I will only accept UBER PET and Uber premier now.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

rallias said:


> False. I was getting "Preferred" rides as Silver.


False. I guess different cities have different requirements. In my city, you need to at least Gold. RESOLVED.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

rallias said:


> In fact, these rides are arguably worse than average. Passengers are more demanding because "Oh I'm special, I ordered the fancy class of ride".


Funny...............I actually expected that, but have yet to run across it. They seem to want only a clean car and that you can get them to Point B in a reasonably efficient manner. I have, on occasion seen "*_* has the following requests" (or was "special" modifying "request"? I forget, now). I saw things such as "silence" or A/C, but nothing extraordinary. If I saw silence, after I verified the destination, I used to say "and now I shut up."

In this market, it is no more than two dirty car complaints in the last six months.




Illini said:


> False. I guess different cities have different requirements. In my city, you need to at least Gold. RESOLVED.



Some of these things tend to vary by market on both platforms. You should see how Uber Taxi varies by market.


----------



## rallias (May 16, 2018)

Illini said:


> False. I guess different cities have different requirements. In my city, you need to at least Gold. RESOLVED.


I mean, they advertise it as requiring Gold here, but like I said, I was getting it in Silver.



Another Uber Driver said:


> I saw things such as "silence" or A/C, but nothing extraordinary. If I saw silence, after I verified the destination, I used to say "and now I shut up."


There's also an option for bags, which is, imo, extraordinary.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

rallias said:


> There's also an option for bags, which is, imo, extraordinary.


I am assuming that this means that they expect help with their suitcases. Of course, there is ZERO tip, but I am guessing that the customer thinks that since he is paying a premium, he gets that without having to tip.

Most of these "preferred" bonuses are piddly, which means the Point A to Point B is not worth the payoff, but the customer does not care if you make a profit or not.........................just like Lyft and Uber.............


----------

